# Kein Bild bei Starten



## oldputz1990 (14. September 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe hier einen 800mhz Pc stehen. Arbeitsspeicher sind PC133U drinnen.

Wenn ich nun den PC einschalten möchte, beginnt der CPU lüfter zu rennen und das CD-Rom Laufwerk lässt sich auch bedienen.
Die Festplatte bleibt aber aus. (*Wenn ich den IDE Stecker bei der HDD entferne, läuft die Festplatte normal!*)

Im PC befindet sich kein Lautsprecher, darum habe ich einen eingebaut. --> Kein PIEP

Weiters habe ich andere Arbeitsspeicher probiert. Leider habe ich aber nur noch PC100 Arbeitsspeicher. Wenn ich die reinstecke, ändert sich auch nichts.

Die BIOS Batterie habe ich schon entnommen, kein erfolg!


Hat jemand eine Ahnung, was ich noch probieren könnte?

Danke!


----------



## ronaldh (14. September 2009)

Was sagt denn das BIOS dazu? Wird die Festplatte da angezeigt? Hast Du eine andere Festplatte, die Du mal anschliessen kannst? Hast Du mal versucht, die Festplatte am anderen IDE-Port anzuschliessen?


----------



## oldputz1990 (14. September 2009)

Ich komme gar nicht ins BIOS.

Es wird kein Bild angezeigt.

Andere Festplatte, anderer IDE --> Gleiches Problem!


----------



## fluessig (14. September 2009)

Hallo, 
hast du schon mal versucht alle IDE Geräte zu entfernen und nur Grafikkarte und Arbeitsspeicher (sowie natürlich die CPU), auf dem Mainboard gehabt? Dann sollte auch immer noch ein Bild kommen, wenn alles noch funktioniert. Auch alle Geräte ausser Monitor und Tastatur entfernen.

Dann solltest du natürlich am besten an einem anderen PC prüfen, ob der Monitor auch funktioniert.

Gruß
fluessig


----------



## oldputz1990 (14. September 2009)

Hallo!

Soeben versucht... kein Erfolg.

Grafikkarte ist Onboard

Kann es sein, dass der PC nicht startet weil der Arbeitsspeicher defekt ist?
Oder müsste da noch ein Error im BIOS kommen?

Komisch ist, dass kein Piep zu hören ist.... 
Kann man irgendwie ein Piep erzwingen, um zu sehen, ob der Lautsprecher richtig angesteckt ist? (Obwohl ich den Lautsprecher genau da angesteckt habe, wo auch "Speaker" steht...)

lg


----------



## fluessig (15. September 2009)

Es war früher leider nicht üblich, dass das Mainboard Piepstöne von sich gibt, wenn Fehler vorliegen. Ohne Handbuch ist das alles schwer zu sagen.


----------



## ronaldh (15. September 2009)

Du hattest geschrieben, dass die Festplatte ohne IDE normal läuft (d.h. sie dreht hoch). Hast Du denn in diesem Fall ein Bild (das hast Du nicht geschrieben)?

Ich vermute eigentlich ein defektes Motherboard, da ja verschiedene Fehler auftreten (Festplatte läuft mit angeschlossenem IDE nicht an, kein Bild mit OnBoard-GraKa). 

Lohnt der ganze Aufwand für einen mindestens 8 Jahre alten Rechner noch?


----------



## oldputz1990 (15. September 2009)

Hallo!

Nein, ich bekomme kein Bild. Auch wenn ich die Festplatte woanders anstecke, oder gar nicht... 

ich wollte mir einen kleinen home server daraus basteln... 
Aber vl. lohnt es sich wirklich nicht mehr...


Was passiert eigentlich, wenn ich die CPU entferne?
Müsste dann ein Bild kommen, oder nicht?


----------



## ronaldh (15. September 2009)

Ohne CPU geht gar nichts. Du könntest mal eine andere Grafikkarte ausprobieren, falls Du eine hast. Aber wie schon oben gesagt, ich gehe davon aus, dass das gute Stück einfach nicht mehr will. Auch Elektronik altert, und das Teil ist nun wirklich schon recht alt.


----------

